# Happy 1st Birthday Dallas!



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Today is Dallas's birthday and I can't believe the year flew by so quickly! I fully remember the day I went down to Tampa to visit the breeder and pick him out when he was only 4 weeks old. They were gracious in allowing me to come visit him whenever I wanted, until I took him home with me at eight weeks. It's been an absolute joy watching him grow and mature and just generally having him in my life. He is starting to go through another growth spurt so he has been acting out as of late! But he's a great boy, super sweet, huge cuddle bug and definitely loves his mama. I couldn't have asked for a better pup and it always amazes me how much they really understand how you are feeling. I fed him Wellness Large Breed Puppy until he was about 6 or 7 months, then we switched over to Acana Pacifica. I almost lost him when he was about 3 or 4 months due to a random mushroom popping up in our backyard, of which he of course, ate. It was a very, very hard couple of days but he pulled through and he's been perfectly healthy ever since. Needless to say, I now check the yard every morning after a rain before I let him out. Here's a few photos of my boy through the year (okay, more than a few...)

















His ears stood straight up one day and never looked back!








You can see where they shaved his leg to put the IV during the mushroom incident.
























This was about seven months. My favorite photo of him.








10 months... Finally looking like a big, muscular, adult GSD!








Andddd now back to being scrawny and lanky due to a growth spurt! (I know, I need to trim his nails  He hates it!) This was taken this evening.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Dallas. Wishing many more happy years for you. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you!! Dallas days thank you, as well  I'm very busy with work this week so we haven't gotten a chance to celebrate, but we will be celebrating tomorrow! Dallas will be getting some new toys, a new marrow bone, and we'll take a trip to his favorite dog park so he can swim in the lake.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Dallas!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday Dallas! Very handsome.


----------

